# [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Just found this on another list and looks
interesting. Anyone know about them, the batteries they use?
http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/LiFePo4.html

I also found out why I haven't had much
strength, energy which has got much worse over the last 3
yrs. I've ben in and out of the hospital since before
thanksgiving, it seems my heart wasn't getting enough 02 so
over Christmas I got a 5 heart bypass surgery and now
recovering.

Here are the pricing of the Lithium packs,
BMS and matching Charger.


They also offer an impressive charger with a built in BMS.

These Lithium-ion Phosphate batteries are assembled in Utah
by Energetech, a USA company. We can offer smaller packs
like a 12v or 24v or 36v pack for installation convenience,
or large combined packs such as a 144v or 156v pack. All
batteries have screw top terminals and come with a 2 year
warrantee. The lead time for delivery is usually 2 to 6
weeks depending on configuration. We are presently offering
free shipping on battery orders.

Please contact us for advice and any questions.


_3.2v 100Ah (6.42 x 2.44 x 11.1 inches - 8.71 lbs.) 
$125.00 
_12v 100Ah $500.00 
_24v 100Ah $1,000.00 
_36v 100Ah $1,500.00 
_48v 100Ah $1,976.00 $1,875.00 On Sale! 
_72v 100Ah $2,964.00 $2,875.00 On Sale! 
120v 100Ah $4,940.00 $4,750.00 On Sale! 
144v 100Ah $5,928.00 $5,625.00 On Sale! 
_3.2v 200Ah (8.78 x 2.72 x 13.19 inches - 15.87 lbs) 
$250.00 
_12v 200Ah $1,000.00 
_24v 200Ah $2,000.00 
_36v 200Ah $3,000.00 
_48v 200Ah $3,952.00 $3,750.00 On Sale! 
_72v 200Ah $5,928.00 $5,750.00 On Sale! 
120v 200Ah $9,880.00 $9,500.00 On Sale! 
144v 200Ah $11,856.00 $11,250.00 On Sale! 

Lithium-iron Balancing chargers

Nowadays the most challenging technology issue for most
Lithium-ion battery suppliers is not discharge control, but
control of charging.

We offer a unique and impressive charger with a built-in
Battery Management System (BMS) balancing function. This
premium BMS/charger will charge and balance each single cell
separately and thus can prolong and guarantee the longest
life for each battery. It can be customized to support
battery pack total voltages ranging from 12v through 400v.
It also can operate in a range 2AMP-50AMP draw depending on
whether you require a 110v or 220v source for the charger.
Generally the chargers are designed for 110v AC when the
charger is less than or equal to 1800 watts.

The internal BMS controls the charging and takes fantastic
balancing functions. Each battery cell matches a LED light
which is an indicator of charging conditions. When power on,
all the lights are bright. The lights display different
colors red, yellow, and green to indicate the charging
conditions. It makes sure each single cell fully charged,
well balanced with the pack, and prevents any of the cells
from overcharging. Without the BMS, cells become unbalanced
after some cycles, their consistency is damaged and they can
be easily to be overcharged or discharged. With our
BMS/charger, you will never worry about this problem! We
provide the highest edge of technology and this technology
will benefit your whole battery system for a very long time.


120v balancing charger $973.34 
220v balancing charger $1,237.60 

_3.2v 50Ah (5.98 x 1.97 x 7.48 inches - 4.17 lbs.)
$62.50
One 3.2 volt 50Ah Lithium cell measures 5.98 x 1.97 x 7.48.
Shipping Weight 4.17 lbs. per cell.



_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Carl is a member of the Utah EV group. Energetech's shop is only a few 
miles from me. I've been thinking about ordering 4 of the 100Ah cells 
to test.

Bill



> jerryd wrote:
> >
> > Hi All,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> jerryd wrote:
> >
> > ... Just found this on another list and looks
> > interesting. Anyone know about them, the batteries they use?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe that's what Carl told me when I talked with him. I'll verify.

Bill



> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >
> > jerryd wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, and the verbiage about how their BMS/charger works sounds 
hauntingly familiar. There was a sales guy from China Hypower trying 
to market his stuff on this list a while ago. Sounds like the BMS is 
from Hypower as well. As I recall there was someone on the list that 
said he had gotten to take apart one of their BMS/Chargers, and said 
it was "junk". Then again this is all as far as I can remember, so 
take it with a grain of salt.




> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Roger and All,

Thanks everyone for the info, comments. 
Are the HiPower cells ok? Just the
BMS/charger not so much?

Jerry Dycus


----- Original Message Follows -----
From: Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
Date: Fri, 1 Jan 2010 15:52:39 -0500

>Yes, and the verbiage about how their BMS/charger works
>sounds hauntingly familiar. There was a sales guy from
>China Hypower trying to market his stuff on this list a
>while ago. Sounds like the BMS is from Hypower as well. 
>As I recall there was someone on the list that said he
>had gotten to take apart one of their BMS/Chargers, and
>said it was "junk". Then again this is all as far as I
>can remember, so take it with a grain of salt.
>
>
>


> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >
> >>
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From what I've heard, the China HiPower cells are among the best (if not the 
best) cells that are coming out of China. Larry at Electric Wheels in Salem, 
OR has tested them extensively.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "jerryd" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 7:39 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?


>
> Hi Roger and All,
>
> Thanks everyone for the info, comments.
> Are the HiPower cells ok? Just the
> BMS/charger not so much?
>
> Jerry Dycus
>
>
> ----- Original Message Follows -----
> From: Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
> Date: Fri, 1 Jan 2010 15:52:39 -0500
>
>>Yes, and the verbiage about how their BMS/charger works
>>sounds hauntingly familiar. There was a sales guy from
>>China Hypower trying to market his stuff on this list a
>>while ago. Sounds like the BMS is from Hypower as well.
>>As I recall there was someone on the list that said he
>>had gotten to take apart one of their BMS/Chargers, and
>>said it was "junk". Then again this is all as far as I
>>can remember, so take it with a grain of salt.
>>
>>
>>


> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >>
> >>>
> >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They almost fooled me because the TS cells that are white are the LiCoO2 cells.
Are these from HiPower actually LiFePO4?

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of joe
> Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 7:25 AM
> To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
> 
> >From what I've heard, the China HiPower cells are among the best (if not the
> best) cells that are coming out of China. Larry at Electric Wheels in Salem,
> OR has tested them extensively.
> 
> Joseph H. Strubhar
> 
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
> 
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "jerryd" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 7:39 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
> 
> 
> >
> > Hi Roger and All,
> >
> > Thanks everyone for the info, comments.
> > Are the HiPower cells ok? Just the
> > BMS/charger not so much?
> >
> > Jerry Dycus
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message Follows -----
> > From: Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
> > Date: Fri, 1 Jan 2010 15:52:39 -0500
> >
> >>Yes, and the verbiage about how their BMS/charger works
> >>sounds hauntingly familiar. There was a sales guy from
> >>China Hypower trying to market his stuff on this list a
> >>while ago. Sounds like the BMS is from Hypower as well.
> >>As I recall there was someone on the list that said he
> >>had gotten to take apart one of their BMS/Chargers, and
> >>said it was "junk". Then again this is all as far as I
> >>can remember, so take it with a grain of salt.
> >>
> >>
> >>


> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> > >>
> > >>>
> > >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe that they are LiFePO4 - the heat characteristices are very good. 
They don't vary more than a couple degrees, whether after a hard run, or 
during charging. Tiime will tell, as on all lithium cells, what the life is; 
but with the supplied BMS, Larry has had very few cells go bad, and they 
stand behind the warranty on all that have.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mike Willmon" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 8:41 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?


> They almost fooled me because the TS cells that are white are the LiCoO2 
> cells.
> Are these from HiPower actually LiFePO4?
>
> Mike
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
>> Behalf Of joe
>> Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 7:25 AM
>> To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
>>
>> >From what I've heard, the China HiPower cells are among the best (if not 
>> >the
>> best) cells that are coming out of China. Larry at Electric Wheels in 
>> Salem,
>> OR has tested them extensively.
>>
>> Joseph H. Strubhar
>>
>> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>>
>> E-mail: [email protected]
>>
>>
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: "jerryd" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 7:39 AM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
>>
>>
>> >
>> > Hi Roger and All,
>> >
>> > Thanks everyone for the info, comments.
>> > Are the HiPower cells ok? Just the
>> > BMS/charger not so much?
>> >
>> > Jerry Dycus
>> >
>> >
>> > ----- Original Message Follows -----
>> > From: Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>
>> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Lithium supplier?
>> > Date: Fri, 1 Jan 2010 15:52:39 -0500
>> >
>> >>Yes, and the verbiage about how their BMS/charger works
>> >>sounds hauntingly familiar. There was a sales guy from
>> >>China Hypower trying to market his stuff on this list a
>> >>while ago. Sounds like the BMS is from Hypower as well.
>> >>As I recall there was someone on the list that said he
>> >>had gotten to take apart one of their BMS/Chargers, and
>> >>said it was "junk". Then again this is all as far as I
>> >>can remember, so take it with a grain of salt.
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>


> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >> >>
> >> >>>
> >> >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe-22 wrote:
> >
> > From what I've heard, the China HiPower cells are among the best (if not
> > the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As far as I know the cells are just as good as Thundersky or Sky 
Energy. I have not heard any negative about them as of yet.



> jerryd wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi Roger and All,
> ...


----------

